# Is it worth buying a Foam Lance for Halfords Pressure Washer



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

hey guys im looking at buying a foam lance but i only have a cheapy halfords HP1400 pressure washer.

Should i buy a foam lance for this and will i get good foaming from it?

or should i buy another pressure washer?

im a noob and i have extensively tried to search the forum for the answer but i cant seem to find it :wall:

Any help would be very much appreciated?:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Should work ok! It may not be powerful enough to get that shaving foam like thickness, but then having it that thick isn't of any benefit.


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> Should work ok! It may not be powerful enough to get that shaving foam like thickness, but then having it that thick isn't of any benefit.


Thanks for your prompt reply. ive been wanting to try the snow foam out now i can go and buy one!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I would highly recommend the CYC version. I bought it last week and am very impressed with it!:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/foam-lance-various-fittings/prod_371.html


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

that one has a brass connector wont that eat through the threads on plastic gun?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't think so i am very impressed with mine! It goes in to the gun smooth as silk!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

have a look at autobright's lances, they have a plastic connector, not sure if they do one for the halfords one tho.


----------



## ryan427 (Jul 1, 2008)

I bought a CYC one and Tim fitted a plastic connector.

Works very well.

Ryan


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your comments.:thumb: (You finally gave me the courage to take the plunge) 

I have purchased the foam lance from Tim at CYC and should have it tomorrow.

I just hope the weather holds up so i can have a play tomorrow. :detailer:

oh! by the way i purchased the Valetpro PH neutral Snow Foam any of you guys got any experience with it? and can you really foam a whole car with just 25ML? 

As i have read on other threads that people usually use about an inch in the bottle or should i just experiment? And see what i can get.


----------



## AndyJ. H (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey ive got a halfords hp2000 and was considering buying a foam lance but didnt know which connector to purchase.
Which one did you buy?
And if you could let me know how you get on with it would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

i purchased my lance from Tim @ cleanyourcar, the fitting type i ordered was the Kew / Alto one fits perfectly. the foam isnt as thick as some of the pictures you see on here but i think its good enough as it runs off the car quite well however i am only getting a dwell time of about 5-6 mins.

ive got a picture below taken using the foam lance on the dial all the way to full with 100ml of ValetPro PH Neutral Snowfoam the rest filled with warm water.

(Picture taken with phone sorry about the Quality)










I think it was worthy investment. I would highly recommend it to you. Also if you do change your PW than you just have to get a new adapter and not the whole thing again. :thumb:


----------



## AndyJ. H (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the reply 
Is your pw not a Screw on fixing to the gun??


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Not too sure what you mean  

But mine is Kew/Alto fitting to the gun as well. i dont know about yours but the original lance on line came in two pieces and both connectors being of that same Kew / Alto Fitting.

Was looking at the halfords website and they offer a rotary brush that fits both the whole range of their new PW i.e the HP1400 and the HP2000 as well. :thumb:


----------



## 54scotty54 (Feb 10, 2013)

I might be being stupid but i have got a Halfords pressure washer 1400 what one do I need to order?


----------

